# Bully experience



## mohityadavx (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok! Its a real life story  including me & some friends its not about tech but just wanted to share it.
Guy1 is a decent boy , rich family.
Guy2 is a big time bully with immense *BACK*(if u don't know what it is i can't help u), rich family but parents won't spend him 2 much

Guy1 was flaunting his Iphone which his uncle brought from Canada 2-3 days back. Guy2 sees him ask for the phone , uses it , like it and then tell Guy1 that he will return the phone after keeping it for a day or two. Guy1 is afraid to refuse so accept it.

Now yesterday Guy1 approached me and told that Guy2 ain't returning his Iphone(I am close buddy of both Guy1 & Guy2) .He tells that Guy2 is asking for 10k for returning the phone to him and he is afraid to tell the whole story to his parents. I told him to threaten Guy2 from police warning( I didn't wanted to be involved to be true) He said that Guy2 ain't afraid of police and is saying if Guy1 approaches police he will ask them to show bill which will further require a custom slip which he is sure his uncle won't be having (It's true also) . This would lead to a hefty penalty on Guy1's uncle and maybe a small trip to prison also.

Finally today I negotiated with Guy2 and Guy1 got his phone back after paying 4k.

I am depressed about it but i did all i can do !!!


did u have also suffered from any bully like this . If yes share ur experience about it and how u managed to solve it.

I haven't since most bullies here consider me a friend ( though i am not like them but then its a necessity)


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2011)

Man, u call this bully???!!!

Its robbery. Withholding someone's property, then blackmailing him to pay a ransom!!!
This is not bullying!!!


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

Tell him to meet near the Mother Dairy. Let's beat him up.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 6, 2011)

i could help out.... do u want me to tell my delhi friends.. they'll arrive wherever ico wants them too


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 6, 2011)

That guy sure needs some clipping of wings.


----------



## ico (Apr 6, 2011)

Lastly, let me tell you.

There is no one who isn't "afraid" of Police. No matter what anyone would say.


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2011)

let this incident be revealed to the robber's parents.


----------



## limpness (Apr 6, 2011)

If any of you guys are meeting to beat him up then let me know.

I won't do anything special but land a few solid ones later on while he's moaning in agony in a semiconscious state and begging for mercy


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

@mohityadavx: dat was bad step of resolving an issue....

Guy2 is rich...but still did a bullish act like this 2 get money....
instead of going 2 police Guy1 shud approached his parents


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2011)

yes
agreed with faun

let hi papa hear his son's fairytale


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 6, 2011)

> Tell him to meet near the Mother Dairy. Let's beat him up.



two of us won' be enough.



> i could help out.... do u want me to tell my delhi friends.. they'll arrive wherever ico wants them too



man u r frm delhi but i live next to sukhrali life would become hell for me



> let this incident be revealed to the robber's parents.



like it would have any effect he is out of their hands 19 and has served 2 day at prison for vandalism(Bashed a guy in his own home only)



> Lastly, let me tell you.
> 
> There is no one who isn't "afraid" of Police. No matter what anyone would say.


 true indeed


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 6, 2011)

How the heck the guy got hold of 4k to pay the ransom?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

Call Guy2 to 12/24 Karol Baag


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 6, 2011)

> How the heck the guy got hold of 4k to pay the ransom?



what other option he had


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

^^Rs 4k never belonged to Guy2..I were Guy1 I wud have simply refused him to give my Iphone....even if I had givn him..then I wud have taken another step.....

ek....chawwanni bhi nahi deta in return....

BottomLine: Good Frnds never do like this


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 6, 2011)

what do u expect me to do fighting him back is beyond my capabilities and i never said that guy2 wasn't a friend of mine. Though he is doing wrong at this time but he has helped me several times also when i was being bullied by someone else.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

man I'd also help if I were in Delhi.

Guy 1 needs a proper beating up.

Tell this incident to his parents if beating is too much.


But I really want to give Guy 1 a beating





			
				ico said:
			
		

> There is no one who isn't "afraid" of Police. No matter what anyone would say.


 +1 ico bhai. A police complaint would also be great.



			
				mohityadavx said:
			
		

> Though he is doing wrong at this time but he has helped me several times


 What gurantee is there he wont do it to you?


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 6, 2011)

Beating up a guy is NOT the solution. Seriously.



mohityadavx said:


> what other option he had



I meant how the hell did a school kid get 4k to pay the ransom?


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

^^Fighting wont solve the matter...

I dnt call them frnds....if they do like this...
It was done intentionally by Guy2.coz he needed money...he took full advantage of Guy1 emotions.

u took a bad decision in negotiation.Never repeat it in future


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 6, 2011)

See wat money does in this world . Pity!


----------



## limpness (Apr 6, 2011)

Guy2 knew perfectly that Guy1 would hesitate to goto the police bcoz of his uncle.


----------



## himangshu (Apr 6, 2011)

if this incident would have happened in our place, then me and my friends would have beaten the **** out of him. Am not scared of any bully!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 6, 2011)

ico said:


> Tell him to meet near the Mother Dairy. Let's beat him up.



Wat u gona carry ? Nano suit , bat mobile , lazer sword ?


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 6, 2011)

> What gurantee is there he wont do it to you?



because  i know him since a long time and we call each other bhai thats the habit u start only when u trust each other help each other and not harm each other



> I meant how the hell did a school kid get 4k to pay the ransom?



He is rich all that i can say(Maybe saved pocketmoney)



> u took a bad decision in negotiation.Never repeat it in future


the only other option i had was either not to enter into negotiation as otherwise he would had to pay 10k full and i can't understand what's my fault if the guy1 is himself not ready to fight back u can't think of me taking a  lead when  both side are in my favout


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 6, 2011)

Reminds me of my school days bully. When i was in around 5th grade, He bullied to give 10rupee note in my pocket. Not just once... but many


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 6, 2011)

> if this incident would have happened in our place, then me and my friends would have beaten the **** out of him. Am not scared of any bully!
> __________________


true indeed bu u would only have done this if major people were either in ur favour or neutral this is not case here no one frm sukhrali would take on guy1 side and sector people would directly refuse to help


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> i can't understand what's my fault if the guy1 is himself not ready to fight back u can't think of me taking a  lead when  both side are in my favout



your only fault is u negotiated for 4k....
Guy1 is hopeless


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 6, 2011)

> But I really want to give Guy 1 a beating
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ico
> There is no one who isn't "afraid" of Police. No matter what anyone would say.
> +1 ico bhai. A police complaint would also be great.



u r confused between guy1 and guy2


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

mohityadavx said:
			
		

> because i know him since a long time and we call each other bhai thats the habit u start only when u trust each other help each other and not harm each other


 No man. Disagree. You can't trust anyone like this. The world has changed  a lot. Everyone thinks of themselves.

This guy either deserves- 1) His parents be told of incident 
2) A proper police complaint and a small beatup there. That would straighten his brain.

Also, that guy must get his Rs.4000 back.




			
				mohityadavx said:
			
		

> u r confused between guy1 and guy2


 OK, Guy who took the cash must be beaten up.


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 6, 2011)

> your only fault is u negotiated for 4k....
> Guy1 is hopeless



not hopeless somewhat afraid of a beating and downright afraid of his parents hearing that he involved in fight


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> Wat u gona carry ? Nano suit , bat mobile , lazer sword ?


Why need all these when you can carry chloroform 



mohityadavx said:


> like it would have any effect he is out of their hands 19 and has served 2 day at prison for vandalism(Bashed a guy in his own home only)


Still let his parents know all this. Times are never the same.

And be cautious, you may get into trouble with this friend of yours in long run.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> No man. Disagree. You can't trust anyone like this. The world has changed  a lot. Everyone thinks of themselves.
> 
> This guy either deserves- 1) His parents be told of incident
> 2) A proper police complaint and a small beatup there. That would straighten his brain.
> ...



along with good interest


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 6, 2011)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by mohityadavx
> because i know him since a long time and we call each other bhai thats the habit u start only when u trust each other help each other and not harm each other
> No man. Disagree. You can't trust anyone like this. The world has changed a lot. Everyone thinks of themselves.
> ...



I told earlier parents won't be of any effect

since i am not the victim neither i would lodge an FIR its an initiative only Guy1 can take that initiative i could only help him

For the money i am still trying maybe Guy2 may accept once his head is cooled downto give some back though can't assure of that

Ok here's here a call frm Guy1 again i am going out would tell u what happens later on



> And be cautious, you may get into trouble with this friend of yours in long run.


he wasn't like this from the beginning if i leave him he would change for the worse only


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

mohityadavx said:
			
		

> For the money i am still trying maybe Guy2 may accept once his head is cooled downto give some back though can't assure of that


 Why did you arrange for such an huge ammount? Rs.40 wuould been good.

Well, you could send an email to a local daily or a local news channel with this report. They would be very much interested.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 6, 2011)

Faun said:


> Why need all these when you can carry choloform



But we r going to beat not kidnap ! 


Also the guy2 is boy ? Y dont we arrange a gal and make him fall in love with that gal(no beatings gona pain more than this)


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 6, 2011)

^^^LOL, dooooor ki soch!


I think a police report should have been made. But problem with Delhi police (or police in any other state for that matter) is that they are corrupt. That's why rich do not have any fear of police/law. This is reality!
4K is much less as compared to the price of an iPhone. I Guy1 and OP should forget about this incident.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Why did you arrange for such an huge ammount? Rs.40 wuould been good.



He dnt deserve the Rs40 also


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 6, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> Also the guy2 is boy ? Y dont we arrange a gal and make him fall in love with that gal(no beatings gona pain more than this)



*www.redandwhitekop.com/forum/Smileys/default/lmao.gif


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> But we r going to beat not kidnap !


You can beat him and he wouldn't have a clue.




mohityadavx said:


> he wasn't like this from the beginning if i leave him he would change for the worse only


This:
Y dont you arrange a gal and make him fall in love with that gal. That will make him a good person


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 6, 2011)

Faun said:


> You can beat him and he wouldn't have a clue.


This. He robbed you, rob him back. Steal his wallet and mobile.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2011)

Faun said:


> This:
> Y dont you arrange a gal and make him fall in love with that gal. That will make him a good person



too sarcastic.....


----------



## coolgame (Apr 6, 2011)

msg him using another no. n say u r a girl who is interested in him.call him at a sunsan place and hire someone or get a group of friends to beat him up


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 6, 2011)

coolgame said:
			
		

> msg him using another no. n say u r a girl who is interested in him.call him at a sunsan place and hire someone or get a group of friends to beat him up



THis is probably the best plan


----------



## Piyush (Apr 6, 2011)

us ladke ka ek MMS bana dalo


(translation : just make one MMS of that bully guy)


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 6, 2011)

ok here i come back

Looks like the guy2 wasn't entire faulty
while he was using Iphone he used it little rough guy1 (touched the screen little hard maybe) used the golden words like aukat etc which turned the jaaat into freak

though i accept he wouldn't have returned the money without me being involved but to get the money back he had to accept an apology( with ears caught like back in school days and publicly humiliated) the way guy2 thought he was humiliated in front of everyone !!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Apr 6, 2011)

This thread will soon become part of the historical events on TDF.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 6, 2011)

^^

And I am proud to be a part of it.


----------



## furious_gamer (Apr 6, 2011)

Kl@w-24 said:


> This thread will soon become part of the historical events on TDF.



It is already.... I am a part of it....


----------



## abhidev (Apr 6, 2011)

Piyush said:


> us ladke ka ek MMS bana dalo
> 
> 
> (translation : just make one MMS of that bully guy)


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 6, 2011)

Another Best plan !

Go to Astrologer first , take the Guy2's astrology with u ask him which is his bad time then , go to witch who does some evil tricks - then wish wat u want to do to him !

Wat a plan ! easily done without evidence !


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 6, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> Another Best plan !
> 
> Go to Astrologer first , take the Guy2's astrology with u ask him which is his bad time then , go to witch who does some evil tricks - then wish wat u want to do to him !
> 
> Wat a plan ! easily done without evidence !



the problem has been solved my friend!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 6, 2011)

ohh ok thats unbelievable ! anyway its good for u


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 7, 2011)

mohityadavx said:


> the problem has been solved my friend!!!



   Is he dead finally...someone did shoot him, i always suspected.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 7, 2011)

WTF ? 4k for getting his own phone back ? 
If it was happened in our place, the 2nd guy would have been in hospital with severe injuries.


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 7, 2011)

freshseasons said:


> Is he dead finally...someone did shoot him, i always suspected.



ok here i come back

Looks like the guy2 wasn't entire faulty
while he was using Iphone he used it little rough guy1 (touched the screen little hard maybe) used the golden words like aukat,gawar etc which turned the jaaat into freak

though i accept guy2 wouldn't have returned the money without me being involved but to get the money back guy1 had to accept an apology( with ears caught like back in school days and publicly humiliated) in front of everyone the way guy2 thought he was humiliated in front of everyone !!!


----------



## himangshu (Apr 7, 2011)

^u already told that before!


----------



## Faun (Apr 7, 2011)

himangshu said:


> ^u already told that before!



lol deja vu


----------



## ico (Apr 7, 2011)

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3078/2839262494_8e567db368.jpg


----------

